# If You Have a Behavior Problem



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

If you have an actual problem with your Vizsla's behavior, then please post it here:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/board,8.0.html

This section if for training and general behavior discussion.


----------



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

hey,
does anyone know how to stop my vizsla mouthing without her thinking its all a big game? i have tried changing my tone of voice, shaking a bottle of stones but she just thinks its all a big game - and it can be really bloody sore - she is only just coming up for 4 months. 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now she is 5 months old and we have her sussed. We were always told don't over walk a puppy too young, joints and all that.. Well we had no choice she only goes nuts if she don't get a fair run, we think our dog walker was taking the p1ss and instead of the 1hr out was only taking her out the back - thats sorted now and we taker her for a brisk walk at night and she settles no problems.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

hey

I know exactly what you mean!! we are having the same problem with our 17 week old Floyd.He is not getting the message at all!!

Any advice from any other owners gratefully recieved!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

they could be teething, if they are then it will get worse. 
try ice cubes, frozen treats.
that worked with Kian, most of the time.

Now, he will mouth us (6 months old now), but if he puts too much pressure on we simply remove our hand and discipline with a firm NO BITING and hold his mouth closed and grab him buy the collar. It seems to be working.
I am hoping it is a phase he will grow out of.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

We went through the same @the same stage - up til 6 -8 months(or maybe a bit longer? )Blaze (now a year and a half) used to get more aggressive if we held his mouth closed so we resorted to a soft (very humane !) muzzel that we put on him for very brief periods when it got out of hand. Which was especially with one of the younger boys, usually in the evening(isn't that the witching hour for puppies and kids? ) - made him submissive. We had to do something as it would get a little crazy icture 10year old needing help with math, middle trying to get off to hockey and 4 year old getting mouth'd -all at the same time. He did grow out of it by the way. Seems like these stages will never end at the time though!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

YEP ME TOO!!!! PURDEY IS FINE ALL DAY THEN BETWEEN 6/8 AT NIGHT FOR HALF HOUR SHE GOES MAD ON US (ESPECIALLY IF I AM NOT THERE-I AM THE ALPHA FEMALE IN THE HOUSE SO SHE WOULDN T DARE!)...... HUBBY RESORTS TO PUTTING HER INTO HER CAGE FOR TIME OUT. IS THIS MAYBE BECAUSE SHE S OVER TIRED AND DOESN T KNOW HOW TO CHILL?


----------

